# Old, but awesome, mixes!



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Aquarium Drunkard has some really good Halloween mixtapes here ...

http://www.aquariumdrunkard.com/2013/10/15/trick-or-treat-volume-9-a-vintage-halloween-mixtape/

I noticed that Volume 9 is NOT available to download (dangit), but Volumes 5 through 8 are. And they have lots of old 50's / 60's songs that I hadn't heard before. If you are into that sort of thing, check it out.

Also, this blog looks like they'll have a new mix EVERY DAY this month ...

http://halloweenmixes.tumblr.com/

So free up some space on that hard drive, kids.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Dinosaur1972,

Try here for Volume 9:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/btad34b526cyqcl/Trick+Or+Treat,+Vol.+9.zip


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks, the! I listened to this at work ... delightful stuff.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

cool - thanks for the find!


----------

